# Wyeast 1581pc - Belgian Stout



## winkle (17/3/12)

Anyone given this yeast a workout yet?
I'm interested how it preforms in a high gravity wort.

Edit: Wyeast 1581-PC Belgian Stout Yeast
Beer Styles: Belgian Pale Ale, Belgian Specialty Ale, Belgian Dubbel, Triple and Quad, Belgian Strong Golden and Dark Ales, Belgian Blonde Ale, Saison
Profile: A very versatile ale strain from Belgium. Excellent for Belgian stout and Belgian Specialty ales. Ferments to dryness and produces moderate levels of esters without significant phenolic or spicy characteristics.
Alc. Tolerance 12% ABV 
Flocculation Medium
Attenuation 70-85% 
Temp. Range 65-75F (18-24C)

Looks pretty good according to these specs.


----------



## Tony (17/3/12)

I recon there is only one way to find out mate


----------



## RdeVjun (17/3/12)

My hands are already full with PC strains, while the brewing schedule is overflowing with styles as well, otherwise I'd get a pack.  
Tempted to get one though and slant it for later. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (17/3/12)

I'll be grabbing a pack next order to use in a strong stout. Will probably still feed it during ferment though.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (17/3/12)

i reckon it'll be used in the next incarnation of the Belgian Imperial Wheat Stout (aka Aswang) that I'm brewing tomorrow - St Paddy day permitting <_<


----------



## Mikedub (17/3/12)

inspired by this thread I ran off 4L of a dry stout out of the kettle I brewed today and pitched it on a saision cake, may not end up being my greatest achievement but am interested in trying roast flavours with various strains, I'll be interested to see how this 1581 strain goes Winkle


----------



## Charst (17/3/12)

Mikedub said:


> inspired by this thread I ran off 4L of a dry stout out of the kettle I brewed today and pitched it on a saision cake, may not end up being my greatest achievement but am interested in trying roast flavours with various strains, I'll be interested to see how this 1581 strain goes Winkle




As will I, Dupont make a great Stout in 330 ml bottles but i don't know what yeast they use. I assumed for the majority of their range they used the single dupont yeast.


----------



## neonmeate (4/4/12)

i'm gunner make a big stout aimed at something like hercule stout ie the beer this yeast is from. i had this 12 years ago and loved it and have been thinking about making a clone all these years.

all i know is it's 100% malt (no candi or anything, nice as that would be) and 9%. it's on the sweeter maltier side to go with the fruity belgian esters but still has plenty of burnt bite, not a hoppy imperial. 

So I'm going something like this:

2.25kg pils
2.25kg munich I
400g Carabohemian
300g Special B
300g Pale choc
300g roast barley

going for OG of 1085 or so (we'll see how attenuative this yeast is (70-85 is a big range?!), especially with all the munich and specialties)
68 IBU of Northern Brewer 60 mins

1581

ill be brewing it up next week ill keep you posted


----------



## winkle (4/4/12)

Well, mine appears to have stalled at 1.018. Ross has used this yeast and said that he had trouble getting it below 1.020, I think I'll give this strain the flick and go back to a hungry trappist.


----------



## neonmeate (4/4/12)

winkle said:


> Well, mine appears to have stalled at 1.018. Ross has used this yeast and said that he had trouble getting it below 1.020, I think I'll give this strain the flick and go back to a hungry trappist.



hmm maybe i should add some sugar to my recipe?

or add some brett to 2ndry...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/4/12)

winkle said:


> Well, mine appears to have stalled at 1.018. Ross has used this yeast and said that he had trouble getting it below 1.020, I think I'll give this strain the flick and go back to a hungry trappist.


That surprises me as its quoted as 75-80% attenuation, now thats big !
I have a brew planned with this yeast and will see how I go.
Nev


----------



## Ross (4/4/12)

winkle said:


> Well, mine appears to have stalled at 1.018. Ross has used this yeast and said that he had trouble getting it below 1.020, I think I'll give this strain the flick and go back to a hungry trappist.




Perry, my Belgian stout recipe was 45% pils malt & 10% candi syrup, the balance being crystal & dark malts. So with 45% of the grist being specialty malt it is probably hardly surprising it stopped at 1020 from 1070.
I tried adding a fresh slurry of Nottingham & US-05 into the finished beer & left at 27c, but it didn't budge even 1 point, so it certainly attenuatted as far (or further) than those strains.
The beer was our Belgian Coffee Stout that you had on the crawl & it certainly didn't suffer from the the Higher FG.

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (4/4/12)

Ross said:


> Perry, my Belgian stout recipe was 45% pils malt & 10% candi syrup, the balance being crystal & dark malts. So with 45% of the grist being specialty malt it is probably hardly surprising it stopped at 1020 from 1070.
> I tried adding a fresh slurry of Nottingham & US-05 into the finished beer & left at 27c, but it didn't budge even 1 point, so it certainly attenuatted as far (or further) than those strains.
> The beer was our Belgian Coffee Stout that you had on the crawl & it certainly didn't suffer from the the Higher FG.
> 
> Cheers Ross



You are right there, nice stuff - mine had a fair (7%) whack of sugar, but also a large amount of Wheat malt (~ 50%) so maybe I was expecting too much. Mind you W1762 dragged the same recipe with a longer boil from 1.082 to 1.020. This beer is hopped up to 60 IBUs, so it'll be a few weeks before I can judge it fairly (tempted to go to W3787 though)


----------



## neonmeate (20/4/12)

brewed that recipe above today - slightly undershot gravity - 1082. should still get me in the mid 8%s. curious to see how far 1581 goes. it's going crazy on the saison i brewed three days ago - almost finished already. this strain seems not to create a big krausen but swirls around in a turbulent fashion underneath the surface...


----------



## neonmeate (29/4/12)

now i understand why they quote 70-85% attenuation... i fermented a 1059OG saison with mainly pils malt and it's finished at 1004!!! and the big stout i talked about above that i pitched the dregs onto has got to 1021, with perhaps a couple more points left to go, hard to say at this point. of course the specialty component must have something to do with it but also the temperature - the weather's got a lot cooler and the first one was fermented a lot warmer, the stout's been fermenting at 18.

the saison also has some huge esters from the higher temp, while the stout is very clean in the hydro sample, with barely a trace of belgian flavour. perhaps this yeast likes it hot.


----------



## winkle (1/5/12)

I'm wondering how it'd go on a IPA/Triple hybrid :unsure:


----------



## aaronpetersen (1/5/12)

I've got a starter of the 1581 going at the moment and IMO it smells and tastes a lot like the 3711 French Saison.


----------



## neonmeate (1/5/12)

AaronP said:


> I've got a starter of the 1581 going at the moment and IMO it smells and tastes a lot like the 3711 French Saison.



seems very close in behaviour and flavour, perhaps a bit fruitier


----------



## drew9242 (18/7/12)

Well i finally got my arse into gear and used this yeast. Made a dubbel and Belgian Strong Dark Ale. Dubbel started at 1060 and dropped to 1010 and the BSDA started at 1072 to 1012 at the moment, seems to be dropping 2 points a day for the last 3 days. I did however mash at 64 for both recipes because of some reports of this yeast stalling. I have kegged the Dubbel and have not tasted since fermenter, but out of the fermenter i was happy. Still waiting for the BSDA to stop before i bottle. One other thing it flocs bloody good, my Hydrometer tests are clear already.


----------

